# Hello from Holland



## Artemisia (Sep 17, 2009)

Hi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I'm Leonie, a newbie MAC addict!
Loved the swatches I found on here so decided to join the forum.


----------



## gildedangel (Sep 17, 2009)

Welcome to Specktra Leonie!


----------



## Susanne (Sep 19, 2009)

Leonie!


----------



## Artemisia (Sep 19, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## skristallia (Sep 19, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## hawaii02 (Sep 19, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## Artemisia (Sep 20, 2009)

Thank you


----------



## Aphrael (Sep 20, 2009)

Welcome Leonie! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's me Seph!


----------



## Artemisia (Sep 20, 2009)

Hey Seph! *waves*


----------



## Aremisia (Sep 20, 2009)

welcome to specktra! 
P.s.  i like your forum name


----------



## Artemisia (Sep 20, 2009)

Thanks!
I like yours too


----------



## nunu (Sep 20, 2009)




----------



## Artemisia (Sep 20, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Sep 21, 2009)

to Specktra!!


----------



## Amarie (Sep 22, 2009)

from Holland !... wow

Welcome to you !...


----------

